# Teclado notebook con problemas



## alfadat (Jul 10, 2007)

El típico problema: "Derrame involuntario de algun liquido sobre un teclado de notebook".  ¿Es posible "lavarlo" con alguna solución jabonosa? (obviamente retirando primero el teclado del resto de notebook - je je)


----------



## Elvic (Jul 11, 2007)

solo procura limpiarlo con tela o algodón secos si  utilizar otros productos  para quitar los residuos que dejo el liquido;aunque aveces es difícil pues los teclados que he vistas están "sellados" (espero que no hay llegado al interior del teclado) y al abrirlos es difícil volver ha armarlos

pero bueno la solución seria comprar un producto químico de limpieza especial supongo vende en las tiendas especializadas.
si sigue funcionado bien no hay problema simplemente con una limpieza exterior estará bien, pero si ya no fuciona trata de limpiarlo con alcohol bueno es lo que yo hice pues la misma situacion me paso a mi jaja 



 suerT
PD: mi portátil es una dell solo como refencia


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 11, 2007)

primero pasate por la pagina web y mira si encuentras el manual para cambiar el disco duro o la memoria o algun service manual, con esto se te simplifica la busqueda para desmontar el teclado. Segun que modelo debes sacar embellecedores  plastico o alguna tecla.


Para limpiarlo se puede utilizar agua y un poco de jabon limpiavajillas, pero deberas sacar las laminas de plastico donde hay los contactos y eso depende del modelo.


NO UTILIZAR NUNCA ALCOHOLES, siempre agua y un poco de jabon y despues aclararlo con abundate agua para no dejar restos de jabon. Secarlo con un trapo.

Es muy importante utilizar una superficie plana (marmol de la cocina limpio de grasa), son dos laminas de plastico, como se te arruguen habras arruinado el teclado.


Fijate que todas las pistas tengan el mismo color.


Sigue esta maxima:
     Si no se desmonta y cuesta mucho es que lo estas haciendolo mal, vuelvelo a mirarlo , el fabricante  suele tener trucos para desmontar sus piezas en caso que le salgan defectuosas.


----------

